# What to do with Salt Damage?



## banjoandy (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello,
I'm hoping to get some advice on how to proceed with a problem I found this morning. My wife has a salt lamp, which is essentially a big chunk of salt with a light bulb inside it. This lamp sits on wooden table, with a piece of glass on top. It seems that the salt lamp was absorbing moisture and "sweating". This salty sweat ended up in between the table top and the piece of glass, stripping the finish and making a mess (see picture at: http://s19.postimage.org/ps1jtyqfn/table.jpg ). 

My wife's father made this table, so it has sentimental value and of course she is upset. 

I've taken the glass off the table and it is currently drying. I also lightly swept the salt crystals from the wood. Now I'm wondering what is the best way to proceed.

I'm guessing the salt is in the wood, so I'm wondering if I should try to soak it out by placing lightly damped towels on it? 

Also I'm wondering if there are any wood oils/furniture polishes that any one would recommend?

My other concern is that I don't want to make anything worse, hence posting here before I proceed with anything. 

Thanks in advance for taking the time to read my post and any advice you have to offer. 
Andy


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know if its worth it to polish out the glass. There is a type of salt that is a common ingredient in paint and varnish remover especially that is used in dip tanks. If the wood is any other type than a pine then you may be in trouble. I've seen oak crack wide open from exposure to the salt solution. I would take the table outside and flood the spot with a garden hose to thoroughly rinse the table to try to get as much of the salt out of the wood as you can. Then apply vinegar or oxalic acid to the spot to neutralize what is left. I'm sure the finish is toast so you will probably need to refinish the top of the table. After it dries you could have a better idea if this is necessary or not. I would not put any oils or polish on the table until you can determine if the finish need to be touched up.


----------



## Bob R (Sep 22, 2010)

Or since it has sentimental value to your wife,just take it to a local refinisher and ask for his expertise in fixing the problem.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

That's a lot of damage! First, get rid of that lamp!! Given your experience, I'd also recommend taking it to a professional but I'm not sure that many have seen salt damage. Here in snow country we rub our salt damaged boots with a raw potato which absorbs the salt. With the inlay work, that top could be veneered. Preserving the inlay and the colors will be a challenge, bleaches, strippers and other conventional methods may cause additional problems. If a hide glue was used for the inlays, water and heat is your enemy and have to be used sparingly. Misting with a light spray of water and covering with clay type cat litter or speedy dry oil absorbent may help remove the salt in the wood. Many times, stains like yours go deep and can cause a chemical reaction with the wood. The table doesn't look like it has a film finish. It may just be an oil which offers little protection from spills that have sat for long periods. Don't place glass directly on a furniture top, use felt dots so there is an air space for circulation.


----------

